# What's the different of pull-up pants and diapers?



## chiaus

Mention diapers, we believe that every mother will understand their role, but maybe some mommy don't understand pull-up pants, especially new mommy. For pull-up pants, frequency of use also rarely or they don't even need because their baby is still in its infant stage, so they don't know the difference between pull-up pants and diapers. Now, let me discuss about what's different of pull-up pants and diapers.

The most obvious difference between pull-up pants and diapers is elastic band in waist. Pull-up pants have elastic band, and diapers have not. In fact, the main difference is that pull-up pants are training pants, which like a small underwear easy to wear on and off. For diapers, it is not easy to on and off, which is so trouble. Pull-up pants is generally used in baby which is more than one year old. As your baby will grow up, we should began their toilet training. At that time, pull-up pants is more convenient. Not only we can achieve the purpose of training, but also it can prevent baby from wetting. Pull-ups pants are more expensive than the diapers in price. So I recommend that mommy don't use any diapers at home, diapers and pull-ups are best choices if you want to go out.

When our baby get older, they don't want to change diapers obediently lying on their mother. Therefore, Pull-ups pants easy to on and off come in handy. There are M / L / XL three models pull-ups pants in the market. In general, the smallest size is M, suitable for over 6-7kg babies. In general the baby will turn over or crawl, we can give the baby pull-up pants.

Which brands are good? What kind of pull-up pants and diapers should we choose? It is depending on what we like. There are many diaper brands in the market, such as Pampers, Huggies, Kao, Mamy Poko, Chiaus etc.. Each product has its own advantages, we can not accurately determine which product to be good or bad. We can decide to choose different diapers according to each baby's physique and mother preferences. Some babies use a product is not allergic but it is not available for every baby. So we choose a trusted brand products. Recommended that mothers should buy small package or samples and needed to observe whether it would be applicable and if so, we can buy this brand products.
>


----------



## Lucyca

Hi Chiaus
Thanks for making clear the difference between pull-up pant and diaper. I understood that two are different kinds and suitable for different ages.I think Amazon is the right place for buying the both.All branded products are available here. Thanks.


----------

